# Suche Datenblatt/Anleitung für Omron-Regler



## da_kine (18 November 2011)

Grüsse euch

Ich suche ein Datenblatt bzw. eine Anleitung für einen Omron Temperaturregler Typ E5CW-Q1P. Das Gerät ist schon einige Tage alt und bei Omron direkt wollte/konnte man mir irgendwie nicht mehr weiterhelfen.

Vllt. hat ja von euch jemand noch was rumfliegen irgendwo.

MfG

Markus


----------



## schichtelektriker (18 November 2011)

Hallo Markus, 
wir haben Omron Temperaturregler bei uns im Einsatz. 
Leider kann ich erst am Montag mehr dazu sagen. 
Auf jeden Fall schau ich mal nach. 
Viele Grüsse Torsten


----------



## SoftMachine (18 November 2011)

Hallo Markus,

wenn das direkte anfragen hier nichts nützt, wie du sagst:
http://industrial.omron.de/de/contact/omron_in_country/default.html


dann ist nur das hier zu finden:

http://industrial.omron.de/de/misc/search/default.html?q=E5CW-&rt=w

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...tNyIBw&usg=AFQjCNFn6tjdHUJf8T7PHMXnEXMcvkBq2A

Gruss


----------



## da_kine (20 November 2011)

Hallo SoftMachine,

soweit war ich auch schon. Leider hilft mir das nicht weiter, da hier die Parameter nicht erklärt werden. Ich suche eine Bedienungsanleitung mit hilfe derer ich das Gerät parametrieren kann.

MfG

Markus


----------



## SoftMachine (20 November 2011)

Schade, leider,
hoffentlich hilft dir "Schichtelektriker" aus Beitrag#2 am Montag weiter...

Gruss


----------



## schichtelektriker (21 November 2011)

Hallo Markus, 
sorry aber wir haben haben nur die E5CSV im Einsatz. 
Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. 
Gruss Torsten


----------



## acid (21 November 2011)

Und meine Kollegen belächeln meine beinahe undurchschaubare Sammlung von Manuals und Datasheets immer... 

Anhang anzeigen H046-E1-1_E5CW.pdf

Anhang anzeigen H059-E1-01_E5_W.pdf


----------



## da_kine (23 November 2011)

Danke

Das Forenmotto hat sich mal wieder bewährt...

MfG

Markus


----------

